# Selling Tadpoles



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 31, 2015)

I know that people sell tads but it's generally better to wait till they leave the water, but my tincs are producing more than I can handle. Even after taking out the coco-hut, they lay on the ground, leaves, anywhere really. I can't keep up! Is there any specific age I should sell tads at, and can they be shipped reliably? What do I price them at? I'd love to wait for them to morph out, but I'm getting a new clutch every 3-4 days and I don't even remove the eggs anymore!

Thanks,

Niko


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

The tads for most tincs are probably not worth the cost of shipping. Anyhow, here is an older thread in this:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/95713-tadpoles-sale.html


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Let the tank dry out a little to simulate a dry season. That should get them to stop laying for a bit


----------



## toadlicker00 (Feb 14, 2013)

Decrease the amount you are misting. Just dont let them dry out too much.


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 31, 2015)

oldlady25715 said:


> The tads for most tincs are probably not worth the cost of shipping. Anyhow, here is an older thread in this:
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/95713-tadpoles-sale.html


I kind of figured... but I'm willing to give em away too. I don't have the space to raise up all the eggs/tads I have right now! Is $5 a tad too much, too little? I feel bad pricing any animal that low lol. 

Just a disclaimer, I would love to raise these up, and I'm not just too lazy. I just don't have the means.

EDIT: I'm more thinking local purchases, as I'm not ready to try shipping tads right now when I've never shipped frogs before!


----------



## greenthumbs (Nov 6, 2015)

I see that you're in OC. There's a store called Reptile Island in Stanton near the intersection of Katella and Knott that deals with dart frogs, so you might want to call the and ask if they'll take your tadpoles for store credit.


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 31, 2015)

greenthumbs said:


> I see that you're in OC. There's a store called Reptile Island in Stanton near the intersection of Katella and Knott that deals with dart frogs, so you might want to call the and ask if they'll take your tadpoles for store credit.


That's a little far, and I'd rather give em to a hobbyist and know who I'm giving them to... I'll keep them in mind though. I just don't like the idea of having my animals sold in a pet store. I've had rather bad experiences in the past with that.

Thanks for the suggestion though!

-Niko


----------



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

What city do you live in? I have no personal experience from Reptile Island but I would say it might be risky business. If you want to get rid of them, then sell them for around 5-10 dollars just as side change. At this point, I think your main motive is to reduce your burden rather than earning money. There are actually quite a lot of Southern Californian dart frog enthusiasts(including me with only one frog!) and try selling them at the SCAD meeting. Not sure when the next one is though.


----------



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

Andrew Lee said:


> What city do you live in? I have no personal experience from Reptile Island but I would say it might be risky business. If you want to get rid of them, then sell them for around 5-10 dollars just as side change. At this point, I think your main motive is to reduce your burden rather than earning money. There are actually quite a lot of Southern Californian dart frog enthusiasts(including me with only one frog!) and try selling them at the SCAD meeting. Not sure when the next one is though.



Josh's Frogs has an article on preventing your frogs from breeding.
https://www.joshsfrogs.com/catalog/blog/2015/11/3883/


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 31, 2015)

Andrew Lee said:


> What city do you live in? I have no personal experience from Reptile Island but I would say it might be risky business. If you want to get rid of them, then sell them for around 5-10 dollars just as side change. At this point, I think your main motive is to reduce your burden rather than earning money. There are actually quite a lot of Southern Californian dart frog enthusiasts(including me with only one frog!) and try selling them at the SCAD meeting. Not sure when the next one is though.


I'm in Laguna. Reptile Island is probably the best reptile shop I've seen near me, and they generally know their stuff, but I'd still rather not, and you're right, I just want to lighten the load a bit at this point lol. I've found a few SoCal froggers and have gone to a SCADS meeting at Erik S's house. Idk when the next one is, though.

If you're interested let me know, I have 6 clutches on the way!

Thanks,

Niko


----------



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks for the offer but I'll pass. I only have one ten gallon tank for my bicolor and not enough money or permission from my mom(of course) to get another tank. If you have any thumbnail tadpoles, maybe. But onto the topic, I hope you can find homes for all of them. Good luck!


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

oldlady25715 said:


> The tads for most tincs are probably not worth the cost of shipping. Anyhow, here is an older thread in this:
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/95713-tadpoles-sale.html


I dunno, I just sold $1500 worth of tadpoles. 200+ of them


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 31, 2015)

Andrew Lee said:


> Thanks for the offer but I'll pass. I only have one ten gallon tank for my bicolor and not enough money or permission from my mom(of course) to get another tank. If you have any thumbnail tadpoles, maybe. But onto the topic, I hope you can find homes for all of them. Good luck!


I feel ya, my mom only gave me a 2' x 5' counter to work with, plus a display tank in the living room. I still fit quite a bit of stuff, though! I have gotten a potential buyer. Thanks!



pdfCrazy said:


> I dunno, I just sold $1500 worth of tadpoles. 200+ of them


Were they tinc tads though? I'd think tinc tads could go for $10 ish each. Nice sale, though!


----------



## red91wing (Jun 4, 2011)

If you decide you are willing to try and ship, I am interested.


----------



## toronaga (Jun 16, 2015)

in addition to some anti breeding measures like decreasing misting and food. you could just destroy the eggs as you pull them. Chris


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

You could also try LLL in Oceanside. The Escondido store said they'd buy frogs from me if I ever brought them in. Store credit there is like gold 

They carry mostly tincs anyways.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

toronaga said:


> in addition to some anti breeding measures like decreasing misting and food. you could just destroy the eggs as you pull them. Chris


Or just not pull them .... 

I'm always puzzled why people feel the need to pull and rear as many tadpoles as possible. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 31, 2015)

Ed said:


> Or just not pull them ....
> 
> I'm always puzzled why people feel the need to pull and rear as many tadpoles as possible.
> 
> ...



I'm not pulling them anymore. I just feel bad lol. If/when the tads hatch they won't have anywhere to go. I know it's kind of lame but I can't help but feel guilty. I'd much rather have them go to a good home.


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 31, 2015)

Gibbs.JP said:


> You could also try LLL in Oceanside. The Escondido store said they'd buy frogs from me if I ever brought them in. Store credit there is like gold
> 
> They carry mostly tincs anyways.


We have an LLL in Oceanside?! How have I never heard of this? I'm going to have to make a trip down there...


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

Vinegaroonie said:


> We have an LLL in Oceanside?! How have I never heard of this? I'm going to have to make a trip down there...


Yeah, it's a pretty big store - they have TONS of stuff and lots of darts. I don't know if it was clear or not, but I meant they would possibly buy froglets, not tads. It's just off the 5 so not hard to find at all.


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 31, 2015)

Gibbs.JP said:


> Yeah, it's a pretty big store - they have TONS of stuff and lots of darts. I don't know if it was clear or not, but I meant they would possibly buy froglets, not tads. It's just off the 5 so not hard to find at all.


Wow. I didn't even know they had a retail store, just the online store! It's a little far for me but better than prehistoric pets... Thanks for the tip!


----------



## toronaga (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm not pulling them anymore. I just feel bad lol. If/when the tads hatch they won't have anywhere to go. I know it's kind of lame but I can't help but feel guilty. I'd much rather have them go to a good home.



This is why I destroy the eggs, seems a much better choice than watching a tadpole suffer and die.


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

Vinegaroonie said:


> I'm not pulling them anymore. I just feel bad lol. If/when the tads hatch they won't have anywhere to go. I know it's kind of lame but I can't help but feel guilty. I'd much rather have them go to a good home.


If you're raising your tinc tads individually in cups, you might consider raising them communally. A 10 gallon fish tank with a biowheel and well planted would house a lot more tads than the same square footage with cups. I raise all my tads communally it's so much easier.

Just a thought anyway.
Mike


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 31, 2015)

tardis101 said:


> If you're raising your tinc tads individually in cups, you might consider raising them communally. A 10 gallon fish tank with a biowheel and well planted would house a lot more tads than the same square footage with cups. I raise all my tads communally it's so much easier.
> 
> Just a thought anyway.
> Mike


If I had the money to set up a planted tank I would totally do it... but I'm saving for a car right now haha. That would be most ideal, and maybe some day I could but right now I don't have the cash.

Thanks for the suggestion though! I have two interested buyers right now, so I will be good for a bit.


----------



## cindygao0217 (Mar 1, 2015)

What spiece is the tadpole I might be interested


----------



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

Dendrobates Tinctorius Cobalt


----------



## cindygao0217 (Mar 1, 2015)

Sorry I don't think I can buy from you since I have that spiece already


----------



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

Vinegaroonie said:


> I know that people sell tads but it's generally better to wait till they leave the water, but my tincs are producing more than I can handle. Even after taking out the coco-hut, they lay on the ground, leaves, anywhere really. I can't keep up! Is there any specific age I should sell tads at, and can they be shipped reliably? What do I price them at? I'd love to wait for them to morph out, but I'm getting a new clutch every 3-4 days and I don't even remove the eggs anymore!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Niko



How often are you misting?


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 31, 2015)

calebrez said:


> How often are you misting?


Twice a day for 1 minute. Anything less leaves the humidity at 60%


----------

